# Best Freshwater fish to Eat?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I like Bluegil Bream, Shellcracker and less than 3lb Largemouth Bass then less than 2lb channel catfish. In that order. 

What is the best freshwater fish to eat in your opinion?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

butter cat (polliwog)...bream...crappie...in no particular order...you keep the bass...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> butter cat (polliwog)...bream...crappie...in no particular order...you keep the bass...


 
*Whoa......Buttercat (Polliwog)? What is that?*


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've not eaten much...

Walleye in Minnesota normally with almonds is just okay... a typical whitefish.

I like a good fried catfish.

Tilapia is good when done right, but another typical whitefish.

My favorite is a whole trout, but probably because it's always prepared fresh, whole, and is the special of the day. Usually a little more expensive though.


Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

see here curtis...

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/Freshwaterfish_YellowBullhead.htm


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres my top 3

1. flathead catfish

2. flathead catfish

3. flathead catfish

Unlike most other fish the belly on these is the best piece.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Crappie


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

CRAPPIE!

I love em! And i agree with you Mike...you can keep the bass...Stripes are high up on my list too...If yall saw the ponds and schemes in which they grow and harvest Tilapia yall would never eat em again....I learned this the hard way....Me and Tuna Man did a catering job in Cullman one year at a chicken by product processing plant....they took in feathers, bones and other chicken parts and made cat food...The place smelled horrid! Anyway I got to talking to the owner of the plant and he informed me that the cooling ponds for the rendering plant were a lucrative business for tilapia and that several thousand lbs a year were grown and harvested out of there. Ill have to admit the pond was clean even the concrete bottom was flawless and I made a comment on that...he responded that the tiliapia remove any floating or excretement or foreign material from the water....YUMMY!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Catfish is one of my favorite fish of all.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

In no particular order...

Flathead catfish, sauger, crappie, striped/hybrid bass and bluegill.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Gotta go with rainbow trout. Unbelievable when fresh with just a little butter in an iron skillet


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Crappie, butter cats are fine.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bream, crappie all panfish size fillets make a great samich


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Walleye,(saugeye) under 21in,crappie,perch,blue gill....I like rainbow trout but don't like the bones
you keep the large and small mouth bass....fun to catch but.....

I have a passion for the salt water and have eaten some fish I had no idea they existed ....Thanks Team Recess:notworthy:


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Flathead cheeks. Mmmmm...mmmmm good.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

White Perch and bass, don't care anything about a fish that I can't filet.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

My vote goes for crappie, perfect texture for fryin.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Bluegill, Crappie & Catfish....can keep the Bass!


----------



## Missouri (Jun 6, 2009)

Well being from Missouri I'd have to say Spoonbill Catfish-Paddle Fish Great tastein


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bream or Crappie!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Crappie or catfish. Buttercat for bait only.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Definitely a good 'ole crappy crappie


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

hands down a white perch !


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Fried 1. Crappie 2. Channel Cat
Grilled Rainbow Trout


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Walleye, bluegill, crappie, landlocked salmon, yellow perch, trout, northern pike, catfish, tilapia, striped & white bass, eel, carp, smelt.

Never ate bowfin or snakeheads. I've heard snakeheads are pretty good.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You can't beat a platter of fried up shellcracker.


----------



## kilntime (Sep 11, 2010)

sac-a-lait by far


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

kilntime said:


> sac-a-lait by far


 
*That would be Crappie in Cajun, if I'm not mistaken. *


*What is Toepik?*


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> *That would be Crappie in Cajun, if I'm not mistaken. *
> 
> 
> *What is Toepik?*


 
Choupic is ******* for Bowfin. Perhaps Toepik is an alternate ******* spelling of Choupic?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chasin' Tales said:


> Choupic is ******* for Bowfin. Perhaps Toepik is an alternate ******* spelling of Choupic?


 
*I have no idea of how to spell it, just spelled it like I heard it pronounced. But, you nailed it regardless. *


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

If its fresh same day and fried right then most of the sweet water fish are pretty good! We helped a guy manage his lake that was over run by small bass. those little 8-12 inchers fillet nicely and eat great if FRESH!


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

I love some fried Catfish


----------



## seashaker (Mar 6, 2009)

catfish,bream,crappie,landlock salmon, small bass


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Although its sacrilige(sp) to most fishermen, a 3-1/2 to 4 lb bass filletted and blackened is hard to beat. But bream and/or shellcracker fried on the pier within 30 minutes after they are caught are awful good. Regardless of what kind, freahwater fish seem to taste better when caught from cold water.


----------

